# Sitting in the water dish?



## JPost (Jun 3, 2004)

Usually every night, I go over to see what my Emperor is up too with my little flashlight.  I see him alot of the time just sitting inside his water dish...?  Why does he do this?  Does this mean I need to mist his cage more or something?

Thanks.


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 3, 2004)

JPost said:
			
		

> Usually every night, I go over to see what my Emperor is up too with my little flashlight.  I see him alot of the time just sitting inside his water dish...?  Why does he do this?  Does this mean I need to mist his cage more or something?
> 
> Thanks.


Mine does the same thing quite often, I think they just enjoy bathing because I know I mist it plenty enough.


----------



## JPost (Jun 4, 2004)

Lol, Also if I accidently scare it, it runs and sits in it's dish...


----------



## Scorpie (Jun 4, 2004)

maybe he treats it as a hide that he retreats to. just like a rock or a peice of bark.
how deep is the water


----------



## JPost (Jun 4, 2004)

It's this thing

http://www.petco.com/product_info.a...514&c2=&c3=&ct1=Feeding+Accessories&ct2=&ct3=

Not very deep, he can get in it and have most of his body still out. 

What gets me mad is he makes it dirty and I'm constantly cleaning it!!!


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 4, 2004)

yea lol,  mine do that ALL THE TIME
so i just leave them filled with dirt


----------



## alex (Jun 4, 2004)

Mist the tank with some water, more on one side of the tank and then less on the other. Watch where the scorpion prefer to be and mist with that amount of water in the hole tank. 
It's probably too low humidity.


----------

